# something you don't see everyday..



## Ratsel (Jul 26, 2011)

Aero 204 300, in German markings no less.











This is the first time I've ever seen these aircraft in German markings.


----------



## A4K (Jul 26, 2011)

great shots mate thanks! Will come in handy for a future project!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2011)

Very cool, but isn't the 104 a biplane?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2011)

First time iv'e seen 'em period!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2011)

Can't see the pics !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2011)

Interesting shots!


----------



## Ratsel (Jul 29, 2011)

an Aero 304


----------

